# Merry Christmas eeryone!!



## AnnaC (Dec 24, 2014)

Just wanted to wish everyone on this wonderful forum a VERY MERRY CHRISTMAS AND A HAPPY, HEALTHY, PEACEFUL AND PROSPEROUS NEW YEAR!

Have a great time one and all.


----------



## QueenBey (Dec 24, 2014)

Merry Christmas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lkblazin (Dec 24, 2014)

Merry Christmas / happy holidays!!!!!


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 25, 2014)

Hey - just seen my title to this post! My laptop keeps leavng out letters as I post and although I checked what I had written I forgot to check the title - I can assure you that I had not been sampling the Christmas wine before posting - well that's my excuse anyway!! (any typo's over the next couple of days are entirely due to my laptop and not to any 'outside' influences)


----------



## QueenBey (Dec 25, 2014)

I on the other hand have been throwing them back quite spectacularly all evening


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jan 6, 2015)

Merry Christmas everyone hope it was brilliant


----------

